
Ask HN: Anyone have a reference for HN REST end-points? - alistproducer2
Apparently there are end-points like &quot;&#x2F;over&quot; and you can pass &quot;points&quot; as a GET param and get a filtered result set. Anyone know of an exhaustive reference of end-points?
======
tlb
See the API link at the bottom of the page. Anything not documented there
isn't supported. To do what you're asking, you may need to iterate over all
13M comments.

~~~
alistproducer2
Thanks for the information.

